# Mon lecteur DVD/CD ne fonctionne plus.



## alilgv (1 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, 
Depuis maintenant quelque mois, mon lecteur DVD/CD, ne fonctionne plus, avant je n'en avais pas besoin et je pensais que c'étais juste l'autre fois que cela n'avait pas marché, mais visiblement non. 
Dès que j'insères un CD/DVD, il ne l'accepte pas et le rejète immédiatement. 
Savez-vous si le problème se règle ? avez-vous des idées sur le problème ? Merci d'avance. 

PS: ma version 10.6.8


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2014)

bienvenue

GRAND classique

des dizaines de sujets là dessus
( mini mini mini liste en bas , y en a plein d'autres)

ca peut etre  reglage naze , défaut du cd,  comme lecteur  physiquement encrassé  
ou...
mort

( *très* fragiles ces bestioles)
quasi tous mes lecteurs ont flanchés


 réparer coute beaucoup plus cher qu'un lecteur externe
 ( en externe ca demarre à 15- 20 , graveur 30-40)


----------



## alilgv (1 Mai 2014)

J'ai vu qu'il y avait beaucoup de sujet, mais comme il datait un peu. 
Mais merci pour votre réponse. 
Par contre, donc j'ai un lecteur de dvd externe de chez mac le usb superdrive, et il ne fonctionne pas sur mon mac, alors que il fonctionne très bien sur d'autre, et je ne comprend pas, cela coûte cher et je trouve ça vraiment abusé, j'hésite donc vraiment à racheter un autre. 
Et comment puis-je savoir ça "ca peut etre reglage naze , défaut du cd, comme lecteur physiquement encrassé 
ou...
mort" ? Un logiciel, ou à l'apple store ?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2014)

alilgv a dit:


> J'ai vu qu'il y avait beaucoup de sujet, mais comme il datait un peu.
> Mais merci pour votre réponse.
> Par contre, donc j'ai un lecteur de dvd externe de chez mac le usb superdrive, et il ne fonctionne pas sur mon mac, alors que il fonctionne très bien sur d'autre,


curieux
et faudra détailler  ce qui se passe avec le lecteur externe


mais ca pourrait etre un signe que pour une raison encore floue le mac n'arrive pas à gerer soit certains périphériques soit la fonction lecture de cd dvd ou les deux

---
on ne sait rien de l'entretien du mac et son utilisation

parmi des mesures courantes  ( on ne sait pas si tu as fait)
ca



*mesures globales*

*réparation des permissions via utilitaire disque ou outil  onyx /Maintenance
Conseillé de le faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy ou onyx /Maintenance)


*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

**Autres*
-reset pram
-reset SMC PMU
(procedure propre à chaque modèle) 
- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## alilgv (1 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> curieux
> et faudra détailler  ce qui se passe avec le lecteur externe
> 
> 
> ...



D'accord, mais j'ai déjà téléchargé Onyx, et cela ne fonctionne pas, on me dit que je n'ai activé la journalisation, mais je ne sais pas comment faire. Je ne sais pas non plus faire la vérification avec l'utilitaire de disque. Pourriez vous m'indiquer comment faire ? Merci


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2014)

c'est écrit sur l'interface d'utilitaire disque et détaillé dans l'aide utilitaire disque


----------

